# lurcher help needed please



## lisamary (Dec 17, 2011)

hi i have just addopted a 10 month old lurcher brindle mix from a rescue
centre he is already 25 ins high and so strong he is on three leads at the
momement. my only problem is he gets really aggressive when he sees
other dogs and this really scares me. i dont want him working i just want
him to run and have fun and hopefully get tired any advise please


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi congrats on getting a lurcher ,i have one and hes great, a very good Lucher web site is
Lurcher Link ,you will get lots of good advice and help on there from great lurcher people.


----------



## andysammy (Dec 17, 2011)

lisamary said:


> hi i have just addopted a 10 month old lurcher brindle mix from a rescue
> centre he is already 25 ins high and so strong he is on three leads at the
> momement. my only problem is he gets really aggressive when he sees
> other dogs and this really scares me. i dont want him working i just want
> him to run and have fun and hopefully get tired any advise please


hi lisamarie i had a big dog a lot of years ago just the same i took him out when it was quiet. and when he didnt walk to my side i turned and walked the oppisate direction it worked when it was quiet if u get him doing that u will stop him being across the road aggressive hope thats some help


----------



## lisamary (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks guys for your input much appreciated


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Without actually seeing your lurchers body language im afriad i am unable to help. My Saluki X used to lunge and bark, but it was purely out of excitement, not aggression.

Can i suggest a lurcher trainer who is absolutely brilliant, and not at all expensive. his name is Jim Greenwood, company name is J & j Greenwood. Jim is the best person i know who KNOWS his lurcher and can help with any training.

We had him in for my Saluki x who used to run away for 2 hours, his recall was non-existant which is commen in Saluki x's as they are so independant. With the help of a full day with Jim and months of hard work, we got his recall down to 10 minutes! He told us the most amazing facts about them that you wouldnt notice yourself and i really think he can help you


----------

